# MartinLogan or Magnepan Modifications?



## beek (Oct 25, 2006)

ML Vista & Magnepan 1.6 and MMG owner here. Has anybody modded any of these units?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Greetings from NY*

Welcome to the forum. Good to have you aboard! :T Looks like you've been here awhile though. :scratch: Did you really mean to post this in the Welcome forum?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Greetings from NY*

Maybe we can copy it over to speakers.

I haven't done any mods outside of refinishing the side rails, but I do own some MartinLogans. Do you run your Maggies with the MLs?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Copied to Home Audio Speakers with the title of *MartinLogan or Magnepan Modifications?*


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

beek said:


> ML Vista & Magnepan 1.6 and MMG owner here. Has anybody modded any of these units?


HTS member "jackfish" has a pair of Magnestand MMG's. Drop a PM on him, he is very helpful.

Here is the Magnestand link. http://www.indiespinzone.com/magnestand.html


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Peter Gunn's work on my MMGs...


----------

